# EMERGENCY!! one week old doe kid...rejected by mother!



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a friend that just recently took in a 1 week old doe kid that had been rejected. They have no clue if it had colostrum the guy just wanted it gone because he didnt want to hand raise it. I need directions on what to do ASAP. What to feed? What to do?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

If it is a week old it is too late for colostrum. Just give it bottle of milk (goats milk, or cows milk...I've heard that replaces are not always the best and can make them sick.) with the amount based on its size. Be careful not to over feed as that can also make them sick. Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Bottle feed whole cow milk from the store. What breed and how much does the kid weigh?

I like using a Pritchard nipple which is a red nipple on a yellow screw cap. You have to cut the tip off. Fits on any Pepsi product 20 ounce bottle.

Warm the milk up a little warmer than you would for a human baby.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I've bottlefed kids before. It isn't too hard.
Once you learn how to deal with it you can be happy that you got a free kid.

If your neighbor milks the goat, Maybe you could ask him to give you the colostrum from the goat. 
Though, you either need to feed it milk from a goat or milk formula.
When it comes to formula you need to mix a certain amount of formula with hot water. It should say on the package.

You put it in a bottle. You put a plastic nipple instead of the cap. You cut a tiny hole at the tip of the nipple. Don't make it too big or the milk could flow too fast.

you offer the bottle to the kid. If she refuses it, you need to force it. Not too hard.

You hold the kid on your lap. You stick your fingers into the corners of her mouth forcing it open. Put the nipple inside. Hold the nipple inside. She will most likely struggle.
She should start sucking. Try it a couple times. But don't be too rough.

After a while she will take the bottle on her own.

Good luck.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is the baby already taking a bottle well? I agree, use whole cows milk..weigh the baby then multily that by 16 to get his weight in oz, then multiply that by 10% to see how much is needed a day..divide that into 4 feedings to start...you want his tummy to feel firm but flat..not sticking our or sunken in..he should be playful, active, alert, pooping regular ( poop may still be yellow) peeing well..Milk is his only food right now...best wishes


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree I have never had luck with any formula and they never really turn out as well as they should. I thought people were out of their mind with the whole cows milk but I tried and did great on it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Too late for colostrum if he's a week old. If the guy just wanted him gone, but has waited a week, I'd guess he got colostrum. If not, you'll find out soon enough and it won't be fun. I agree with everyone else....just the milk for now.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Whole cows milk from the store. My recipe for maximum growth on bottle kids is 1 gallon whole cows milk, a cup of buttermilk and a few pumps of nutri drench. Start it very slow because new food is especially hard on little ones. Have electrolytes and pepto handy. Avoid formulas at all costs because they will make the baby sick.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

The biggest problem is not to over feed them. feed lass in the bottle and more times a day. 

I always used powdered milk. I used mother match by Purina. Never did I have a problem. tickle the tail head when you want the baby to nurse. That area stimulates the sucking reflex. Mom's will lick their babies there when they are nursing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice by all, good luck.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I had real good luck with the whole milk milk replacer for calves, just make sure NO SOY.


----------

